
Performance: AWS RDS Postgres vs. Digital Ocean Postgres - jlei523
https://medium.com/@joelei/performance-aws-rds-postgres-vs-digital-ocean-postgres-8c2500197f1c
======
atomicity
Definitely interesting how performance between different cloud DB services is
so untransparent, similar to object storage [1]. Well, it wouldn't matter much
with CSP lockin.

In addition to factors you can't control, maybe Digital Ocean has different
Postgres params? I know MySQL for RDS has a bunch of knobs you should tune
[2].

[1] [https://dev.to/sachinkagarwal/public-cloud-object-store-
perf...](https://dev.to/sachinkagarwal/public-cloud-object-store-performance-
is-very-unequal-across-aws-s3-google-cloud-storage-and-azure-blob-
storage-13do) [2] [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/best-practices-for-
con...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/best-practices-for-configuring-
parameters-for-amazon-rds-for-mysql-part-1-parameters-related-to-performance/)

~~~
jlei523
True.

But a managed service means I'm paying you money so you can optimize the
database to its fullest for me.

Hopefully DO can improve on its performance overtime.

~~~
atomicity
Yeah, cloud providers do advertise DBaaS as 'simple' but there's a reason they
don't advertise anything on parameter tuning or say that they replace DBAs
[1]. You pay them so that they give you a self-managed database, but they
definitely leave a lot of work on your plate.

RL-based tuning might change that soon though: [https://github.com/cmu-
db/ottertune](https://github.com/cmu-db/ottertune)

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/part-1-role-of-the-
dba...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/part-1-role-of-the-dba-when-
moving-to-amazon-rds-responsibilities/)

